# Canning



## Michael in FtW (Jul 22, 2005)

It seems we're getting some interest in canning. Any chance of a forum for that?


----------



## Alix (Jul 22, 2005)

Working on it as we speak. Where do you think it would fit in best?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2005)

boy alix, that would get a swift answer in a locker room!

i would say it should be a sub category under miscellaneous, because you can can most foods, including veggies and meat.

(i know, "can can". now i can't get that song out of my head. what's worse, i'm thinking of the lyrics to the shop-rite version of the song. "noooooooow, shop-rite has the cans, cans, filling all the shelves, with everthing in cans...")


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks a lot Bucky...now I have it in my head.


----------



## amber (Jul 23, 2005)

Michael, you read my mind.  I just posted iso of canning recipe, I suppose it's that time of the year!  Miscellanous would be a good place.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 24, 2005)

Humm when it comes to "Can Can" which will fill my dreams tonight .... Betty Boop or the movie Moulin Rouge? I hate making decisions like this....


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 2, 2005)

Humm ..... once in a while, "Ask and ye shall receive" means you receive more than a rap in the mouth! Thanks for the new Canning and Preserving forum! I just noticed it ....


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2005)

I put some canning recipes under Mesc. Perhaps someone would want to move them?


----------



## MJ (Aug 4, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Thanks for the new Canning and Preserving forum! I just noticed it ....


No problem Michael. I hope you can see it because you and Alix are the new Mods.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I put some canning recipes under Mesc. Perhaps someone would want to move them?



Constance - I moved a couple of yours - please let me know if there are more - if you know how to copy and paste the address that would help me a lot.  I'll just tell you how in case - put your curser up in your address bar, left click once and it should be highliged - right click on copy - then go to your post and right click again and click on paste - - - - - - another way is to click your curser on your address bar (just like above) only hold down the Ctrl button while you tap the "c" key (stands for copy) - then go to your post, make sure your curser is blinking (just like above) and hold down the Ctrl button and tap the "v" key (stands for view) - all I do is click on that link and I am taken immediately to the page where your post is.

Thanks!!  Your sweet onion preserves sound absolutely wonderufl!


----------



## Constance (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank you, KS.


----------

